# how to download cross compilers for AT91SAM9260



## thomasthanaraj (Jul 19, 2008)

Dear Sir/Madam;

Now we are developing the project by using AT91SAM9260. and using linux patch of linux-2.6.24. now I need cross-compilers apt for our controller.
how can i get cross compilers.can any one of you please help me


Thanks and Regards
Thomas Thanaraj J


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Thomas,

With regard to cross-compiling (host-to-target), check out your release of GCC configuration files to see if there are any for ARM AT91SAM9260 as gcc can be reconfigured to generate different cross compiler targets on your host machine. If there are, then you may be able to create a gcc cross compiler from source distribution of gcc for it.

If you do not have the gcc source, you will need to download it. Also, you should look into upgrading your Linux version to 2.6.25 or later (2.6.26 has just been released).

If that is not an alternative, then you may have to consider subscribing to the following as an alternative:
Atmel website Atmel ARM AT91SAM9260.

You could always try to Google for: AT91SAM9260 +cross compilers
to see if there are any out there that can be downloaded.

-- Tom


----------

